# Raft cockpit wood opinions sought......



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

I was told to use a 3/4' marine grade CDX plywood to build a cockpit floor for my raft and for a top for the dropbag. I was going to sand or have routered all the edges to make them smooth and then finish with a bunch of varnish--maybe add some sand or other material for the floor so as to make it a bit less slick.

Is this is the correct wood to use? I saw on the internet under a few discussions that it was a cheap wood.
What have others out there used? Can you tell me how you did what you did for your raft floor? Pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

10 coats of varnish won't last as long as epoxy. Get a "one quart kit", maybe two yards of fiberglass fabrick, and some 3M grip tape...bomber.
http://www.raka.com/


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I used marine grade ply for floor and drop bag top (doubles as a table). Sanded smooth. Never used sand. Finished with varithane. Covered the "seat' part with cheap foam camping pad and 3m spray glue. Cut my strap holes 2 inches from each corner so it hinges nicely using 1ft straps. Used floor flanges on seat side so I can attach 1in black pipe and use as a table


----------



## creedence (Apr 22, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about marine grade wood as long as you coat it with epoxy ressin, which will last much longer than varnish. Just go get some inexpensive 3/4 plywood at homedepot etc.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

What do you mean "floor flanges?" I have a backboard/seat for my frame and would like to rig up some removable table legs. How did you do it? Could you send a pic?

Any other ideas?



brendodendo said:


> I used marine grade ply for floor and drop bag top (doubles as a table). Sanded smooth. Never used sand. Finished with varithane. Covered the "seat' part with cheap foam camping pad and 3m spray glue. Cut my strap holes 2 inches from each corner so it hinges nicely using 1ft straps. Used floor flanges on seat side so I can attach 1in black pipe and use as a table


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

A "floor flange" is a threaded bracket that can be screwed to any surface, and then allows for pipes to be threaded in to it. 
How small are people getting away with for this?

Getting it sprayed with urethane, kind of like line X would be the ticket, as long as its not black.

True Marine grade plywood is like $85 a sheet. It has better glue and no voids.

Just use CDX grade, 4x8x3/4 is under $25. As long as you coat it, it will last a long time.


----------



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, CDX it'll be. Epoxy coat it'll be. But where do I find the flanges and the table legs. Do I just find of raw wood legs and then glue in some sort of threaded insert into the end of em? Hmmmmmmmm.........visualizing.
Thanks for the info so far.
Anyone wanna share their pics?
Wondering how many and where to cut holes?
Also--where do I take this plywood to get routered--I havent the skills nor the tools.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Here are the tools you need to buy, beg, borrow or steal (JK)... A random orbital sander and a jig saw. Start by cutting a piece of cardboard with a razor knife as a template for the raft floor. make sure said template fits in the boat well. Trace this template onto the plywood and cut with a jig saw. Sand edges and face to your hearts desire. 

Look for these style FLOOR FLANGES. Attach them to the TOP of the deck at the corners and mount them. 

Then put the floor in your boat and rig your frame on to the boat. Mark locations that are appropriate for strap holes so floor can be attached to the frame. Take floor out and cut holes using multiple drill holes. Remove Flanges and coat in varithane and epoxy.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Ahhh floor flanges. Thanks

With the pipe for table legs, are they heavy?

What about PVC piping?



brendodendo said:


> Look for these style FLOOR FLANGES. Attach them to the TOP of the deck at the corners and mount them.


----------

